# Professional Opinion



## MandyFlagg (Apr 13, 2011)

I am looking for some professional opinions/advice.

I currently work as a Compliance Auditor for an independant physician organization (120+ physicians 38 specialties).  However I have the opprotunity to move to a office manager within the organization for a family practice physician.  This would be give me the opprotunity to learn more of the billing aspect and management aspect of the medical field.  Managment is where my goal lies I just am not sure whether moving to an office manager is the type of managment is where I should go.  The office fits me well, I know the staff and work with them already, I love the variety of duties there, and it would be more money.  However in 5 years in the field I have steadily moved up in ranks and am not sure if this would be taking me in the wrong direction.  

Can someone give me some advice?

Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2011)

*It's really a personal decision*

This is SUCH a personal decision, Mandy.

Try the "*T*" technique ... Draw a line down the middle of a sheet of paper; About an inch from the top of the page, draw a line across the page (You now have your "T").  Write PLUS in the space above the line on the Left; Write MINUS in the space above the line on the right side. 

Now start writing down all the plusses and minuses of taking this new course down. 
More money?  - goes on the plus side
Dead end job? - goes on the minus side
Step toward management goal? - goes on the plus side
Afraid I'm not ready yet? - goes on the minus side

Don't stop until you have exhausted all the possibilities. 

This will help you weigh your decision.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CECM


----------

